# Chestnut donkeys



## Sue_C. (Sep 18, 2004)

A friend of mine who raises Mini Donkeys, finally got herself a chestnut Jenny. I am soooo excited, because if she has a Jack next year, he will be my little "John". (Is that correct, or is it only mule geldings that are called johns?)

They have been breeding mainly for blacks for several years now, and you should see the black team they have coming along! But me...I LOVE chestnuts...horses OR donkeys.


----------



## minimule (Sep 19, 2004)

Donkeys boys (adult or baby) are called Jacks, girls are called jennys, baby girls are jennets. A gelded jack is just a gelding.

I think the red/chestnut donkeys aren't that common. Hope someone else can post a pic of one. My chocolate jack's sire was a red.


----------



## Sue_C. (Sep 19, 2004)

I have heard gelded mules called "Johns" so thought perhaps it was the same for donkeys.

No, red isn't very common, so I have been told. They have almost 40 donkeys and this is the only red they have so far. I think they might consider getting another one or two, if they can find them for sale. They also have a mammoth Donkey Jenny, a beautiful red mammoth mule Jenny, and a very hairy Poitou gelding.

This is the fist red Donkey I have seen outside of a magazine. She was recently bred to a chocolate who, like your's, was by a red Jack...so I hope the red sticks!


----------



## Westwood Farms (Sep 22, 2004)

I just bought myself a red ( chestnut I am assumng ) jack. Just e-mail me for pictures. He is so darn cute!!

Alicia

[email protected]


----------



## Westwood Farms (Sep 22, 2004)

I am going to try and post a pic of my boy here, ya'll let me know if he is what you are considering chestnut.







And, if the pic does not show up, I have no clue how to make it work, LOL.


----------



## Westwood Farms (Sep 22, 2004)

Oh, my, the pic is huge, sorry everyone.,

Now, thanks to MWFARMS for shrinking my pic, so you can see all of rusty, LOL


----------



## Sue_C. (Sep 22, 2004)

Oh he's beautiful!!!!!! Do I ever love the red-heads...being one myself I think makes me a bit partial.


----------



## minimule (Sep 23, 2004)

Wow! That's a pretty boy! It's neat to see the different colors available too.


----------



## Marnie (Sep 24, 2004)

Oh, wow, I love Rusty, I dont' think I've ever seen one that color!


----------



## totally_horse_crazy (Oct 16, 2004)

i fell in love with a mini donkey once i see her twice a year at the royal and th ex but she just had a baby soo i dont think she will be at the royal this year but the red is a cool colour i have never seen that


----------

